# Guess What I Got



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww how sweet, Can I have one too!!!! Congrats.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That looks like Tucker- so I am guessing either a) his litter brother or b) a new camera


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to hear you camera arrived. I'll be looking for lots of Tucker pictures.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

B! My camera finally arrived today!!  Still trying to figure out how to use it lol but by the end of the weekend this place will be flooded with Tuckie :


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Stupid me, I thought you got a new dog. Boy am I out of the loop:doh: . Congrats on the new camera (i think)..


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

hmm? why the "I think" lol.

No plans on getting another dog any time soon :


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

So glad to see your camera arrived safely. You will be taking loads of photos and will be a pro with that camera very shortly. Tucker will be posing for you pretty soon as soon as he sees the camera come out. LOL!!! Thanks for letting us know and for sharing the photos


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> hmm? why the "I think" lol.
> 
> No plans on getting another dog any time soon :


My though process is questionable this time of night.:sleeping: :moreek:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks to you for all the help with the camera advice, I know I didn't end up going with a really nice one, but I think this one will do for now


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm still not sure how to cure the blurryness, there's probably a setting.

So, these ones aren't all that good lol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The blur is probably from using just natural light in the room and no flash. Hope that helps. My guess is you have regular incandescent lights on in the room too ..hence the hint of orange glow. Does your camera have a flash?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That could be it! Yeah we have just regular bulbs that do make the room a little orangey lol. The camera has a flash, but it kinda makes his eyes glow, even with the redeye thing on its still not completely red-eye gone (or in his case, green).


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I know what you mean. Since my camera has a very small flash (it only reaches out about 5') I take most of my pictures outside. It's a lot easier than editing out red/green eyes. :


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, I don't plan on taking a whole lot of indoor shots unless he's doing some cute lol. 

Here's some with the flash on... I think maybe I was TOO close to him...lol.

I'll learn how to take pictures someday...










He reminds me of a Lion there...









Chewing his binky









Kinda evil lookin'


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Have lots of fun with the new camera. How exciting!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks! I plan on having lots of fun 

Hope you guys don't get sick of Tucker lol


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Woohooo! You got a NEW camera! We got to see lots of great pics! Keep 'em coming! I love seeing Tucker pics!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Can I have your old one? LOL


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL the old meaning my camera in my cell phone? nope :

The other camera was my brothers and he broke it and threw it out.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I know it's frustrating on learning how to work things at first but the good thing is that we'll get to see lots of pictures of your gorgeous Tucker


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Holy Heck I can't get over how much he looks like Geddy. Of course now Tucker has a nice black nose... which Geddy rubbed hers partially off.

Oh, and a "pink" binky... what are you trying to do to the boy?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats on your camera. Can't get used to Tucker being so big after looking at your aviator all this time.

Don't forget to take pictures of your audition.:curtain:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Great pictures! I LOVE a digital camera - I see you love it too!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'll try not to over do it with the pics :


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Thanks guys, I'll try not to over do it with the pics :


If the decision was left up to me, I'd have you taking & posting pics 24/7.:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL! 24/7? I don't think anyone can do that :


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

hey, happy new camera !!, hope you have loads of fun with it can't wait to see loads n loads of pics of Tucker.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

**** it, when I bought a camera it didn't come with such a gorgeous golden!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Don't worry, there will be many... here's one more :

He likes to look out the windows


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> B! My camera finally arrived today!!  Still trying to figure out how to use it lol but by the end of the weekend this place will be flooded with Tuckie :


I missed this thread yesterday.....but I'm just curious.... Are you happy with the camera? Was it what he advertised?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It's exactly what he advertised and I'm very happy!  I can't wait until the nice weather comes so I can take lots of pics


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

That last shot at the window is a particularly nice one! Looks like you're figuring out that camera!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks! I'm sure I'll get it all figured out eventually.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> It's exactly what he advertised and I'm very happy!  I can't wait until the nice weather comes so I can take lots of pics


And you left him his positive feedback, right?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes you will get it figured out. I bet it is a lot of fun. I love the picture of Tucker looking out the window. That was a great shot! You are really getting some good pics now! I will look forward to seeing your outdoor shots.


----------



## MrMagoo (Apr 1, 2007)

If I may offer some advice, I'm kind of a closet digital camera geek.
I didn't see the original post about the camera, but it may have settings for shutter speed (measured in fractions of a second 1/60, 1/125, 1/250, 1/1000 etc.) and f-stop (2.8, 4.0, etc) which is the size of the opening (think the iris of your eye in a dark room). 
Go to dcresource.com, I found that to have a TON of info for begginer camera tips. 
You can tweak the settings on the camera (if possible) to reduce the blur in low light, allow no flash in low light and actually "stop" Tucker in mid stride while running without any blur.

Tucker is so big compared to your avatar and so darn cute. Driving me nuts waiting for Chloe to come home from the breeder 4/23....I have golden puppy envy!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the tips Mr.Magoo!  I'll check out that site


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

The window pic is a keeper! What a great expression on his face...a lil bit puppy and a lil bit grown up....keep those pics coming!


----------

